# Italia,media narrano falsità su emendamento green pass



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

Surreale quest'oggi, da stamane fino ai telegiornali a pranzo che dichiarano tranquillamente il falso sull'emendamento per eliminare il green pass

*L'emendamento voluto dall'onorevole Borghi della Lega è appoggiato anche da Alternativa c'è e Fratelli d'Italia

Inizialmente avrebbero dovuto votare stamattina, ma si è deciso di aspettare il pomeriggio perchè ci sono parti degli eletti in vari partiti che stanno facendo pressione per andare contro il parere dei dirigenti
In particolare M5S

Tutti i media invece dicono che sia stato bocciato*


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

*Borghi risponde sui social:

"Sono in ospedale e non alla Camera ma smentisco le agenzie che hanno indicato come bocciato l'emendamento per l'abolizione del Green Pass in commissione XII. 
L'emendamento è stato accantonato e deve ancora essere votato".*


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

ormai è veramente una vergogna senza fine, mentre mangiavo mi stavo quasi strozzando sentendo il tg1
e tutte le persone che non possono accedere velocemente alle informazioni su internet ?
hanno ingannato milioni di persone


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

ancora Borghi:

*"Faccio pubblico appello a tutti i partiti e in particolare a M5S e Forza Italia*
*perché votino in comm. XII per la cessazione del green pass con lo stato di emergenza.
Sarebbe bellissimo se il Parlamento, trascurato ormai da anni, potesse dare il segno verso la libertà

Mi risulta che alcuni deputati del M5S non appartenenti alla commissione XII si siano presentati in commissione per cercare di convincere i loro colleghi perché votino per la libertà dal green pass. Li ringrazio di cuore, non è una questione di partiti o maggioranze. Sono diritti"*


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Surreale quest'oggi, da stamane fino ai telegiornali a pranzo che dichiarano tranquillamente il falso sull'emendamento per eliminare il green pass
> 
> *L'emendamento voluto dall'onorevole Borghi della Lega è appoggiato anche da Alternativa c'è e Fratelli d'Italia
> 
> ...


Non mi stupisce che loro facciano sto gioco, ciò che mi fa vomitare però é il popolo che li appoggia e li inneggia.


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

i grillini in Commissione:

MariaLucia Lorefice

Celeste d'Arrando

Angela Ianaro

Stefania Mammì

Silvana Nappi

Nicola Provenza

Francesca Anna Ruggiero

Gilda Sportiello

Virginia Villani

Misiti Carmelo Massimo 

Leonardo Salvatore Lapenna


questi possono far cambiare le sorti, senza il green pass cade tutto il resto...devono avere coraggio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2022)

Si, ma sto emendamento è una farsa elettorale. Se cade lo stato di emergenza, cade il green pass. Per tenerlo in piedi se fanno decadere l'emergenza dovranno fare un'altra legge su misura


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Surreale quest'oggi, da stamane fino ai telegiornali a pranzo che dichiarano tranquillamente il falso sull'emendamento per eliminare il green pass
> 
> *L'emendamento voluto dall'onorevole Borghi della Lega è appoggiato anche da Alternativa c'è e Fratelli d'Italia
> 
> ...



In un paese di sani di mente questi starebbero a processo ora. Ma non ci arriverebbero, perché linciati prima dalla folla.

Ma l'itagliano medio fa spallucce e lo ritiene normale. "E' così", "si sapeva", etc etc etc.

La certificazione della sconfitta, accettare il male perché non si ha la forza di combatterlo. Perché forse in media si sta meglio così piuttosto che darsi da fare e risistemare il marcio.


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

*Ultimo post di Borghi:

"Il capogruppo in commissione XII Massimiliano Panizzut conferma. 
L'emendamento per togliere il green pass con lo stato di emergenza non è stato bocciato ma accantonato perché gli altri partiti possano riflettere.
Si voterà in pomeriggio.
Usate bene queste ore "*


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Mi pare di rivivere l'elezione di quel pagliaccio di cacarella, interviste, spunti, "nulla é decuso"... E alla fine non cambia un catso. Non lo elimeranno, il green cats gli serve, a loro, ai lavativi e ai nazivax


----------



## Raryof (21 Febbraio 2022)

Questo governo si poggia su green pass e restrizioni, se tolgono il green pass il governo è finito.
Se si va verso questa direzione non verrà prorogato l'obbligo vaccinale farsa e non avranno la forza per imporre nulla e per rivotare ancora a favore di restrizioni senza il supporto dei dati, anche quelli falsati ove possibile, chi è contro si stacchi e denunci chi non lo è.
La cosa che fa ridere anzi riderissimo è che da noi, dove c'è una classe politica improvvisata di incapaci arraffoni, sono riusciti a sbattere dentro obblighi e restrizioni severissime, capito? una classe politica incapace di fare nulla ha fatto, grazie alla stupidità sanitaria attuale, qualcosa di unico, come se ci fosse stata una incredibile compattezza dettata dal commissariamento della stessa classe politica da parte dei famosi poteri sovranazionali di cui parlava lo stordito classe 41 al colle, in poche parole adesso devono staccarsi da qualcosa che gli è stato dettato dai poteri forti e che loro hanno accettato perché incapaci o allineati per il bene della poltrona.
Ma i poteri forti cosa dicono? sono pronti a mollare l'osso o si verranno incontro cedendo solamente parzialmente? come hanno fatto durante la trattativa di mercato per decidere chi siringare obbligatoriamente ehm multare con finte multine inutili che nessuno pagherà? avevano paura che alcuni over 18 non avessero i soldi per pagare 100€? w la politica.


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Mi pare di rivivere l'elezione di quel pagliaccio di cacarella, interviste, spunti, "nulla é decuso"... E alla fine non cambia un catso. Non lo elimeranno, il green cats gli serve, a loro, ai lavativi e ai nazivax


c'è chi si sta impegnando seriamente per farlo togliere, anche perchè l'Italia è l'unico paese ad oggi (non per dire, veramente) a non avere date di fine restrizioni covid inderogabili, speriamo siano la maggioranza in questa Commissione dove non ci sono certi soggetti


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2022)

Ma se finisce lo stato di emergenza che senso ha chiedere ancora il green pass? 
Qui dove sono io il 28 termina lo stato di emergenza e contestualmente non verrà più chiesta la prova di vaccinazione per entrare in certi luoghi o eventi, allo stesso tempo eliminano anche le mascherine.

Mi sembra onestamente assurdo continuare con dei provvedimenti emergenziali se lo stato di emergenza non c'è più.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> c'è chi si sta impegnando seriamente per farlo togliere, anche perchè l'Italia è l'unico paese ad oggi (non per dire, veramente) a non avere date di fine restrizioni covid inderogabili, speriamo siano la maggioranza in questa Commissione dove non ci sono certi soggetti


Non ho nessuna fiducia, come nei piccoli paesini in cui non riescono a liberarsi dalla mafia nonostante anni di lotte, nin lo toglieranno, e se la maggioranza ci fosse troveranno il modo di fargli cambiare idea. Qui lo dico, qualche restrizione cadrà, ma il green cats non cadrà MAI


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma se finisce lo stato di emergenza che senso ha chiedere ancora il green pass?
> Qui dove sono io il 28 termina lo stato di emergenza e contestualmente non verrà più chiesta la prova di vaccinazione per entrare in certi luoghi o eventi, allo stesso tempo eliminano anche le mascherine.
> 
> Mi sembra onestamente assurdo continuare con dei provvedimenti emergenziali se lo stato di emergenza non c'è più.


Si ma li hai guardati in faccia? Ho visto gente da TSO messa infinitamente meglio di quei psicopatici


----------



## Raryof (21 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non ho nessuna fiducia, come nei piccoli paesini in cui non riescono a liberarsi dalla mafia nonostante anni di lotte, nin lo toglieranno, e se la maggioranza ci fosse troveranno il modo di fargli cambiare idea. Qui lo dico, qualche restrizione cadrà, ma il green cats non cadrà MAI


Vediamo, io non penso che abbiano la forza (come governo tecnico) per tenere duro ancora per molto, mentre tutto il mondo riapre, è importante che qualcuno si stacchi per non perdere ancora la faccia, poi vabbè, se state ad ascoltare i media da noi siamo ancora al "green pass piace, gli italiani vogliono che rimanga come garanzia, adagio adagio diventerà normalità..".
Il punto è questo, mentre altrove ne saranno usciti, da noi dovranno combattere per mantenere qualcosa di inutile e discriminante, serve unità, vero che sono stati commissariati ma poi a chi risponderanno? come risponderanno? con che faccia spiegheranno certe restrizioni quando ci saranno 40 gradi in casa, quando non si potrà più nemmeno parlare di super contagi, questo è importante, perché poi, poco prima dei mesi invernali, nessuno avrà le palle per rimettere gli italiani con la testa nel cesso, perché per allora questo governo sarà ormai agli sgoccioli. Hai tartassato le piccole attività, i cittadini, o diventi una dittatura vera o devi mollare l'osso prima o poi, perché poi potrebbe finire davvero male tra elezioni e situazione ingestibile a livello economico.
Per me ogni giorno che passa perdono di credibilità, mantenere questa verità falsata è tosta, ripeto, possono esserci poteri sovranazionali che finanziano dietro e riempiono di minchiate la gente resa depensante ma quando il popolo perde fiducia e pazienza (sentendosi preso per il culo) poi è dura andare a riferire, andare a tirare fuori tabelle o super emergenze che non ci sono più da un secolo.


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

tutti gli altri nomi della Commissione Affari Sociali

Rossana Boldi (Lega)

Fabiola Bologna (Coraggio Italia)

Marcello Gemmato (Fratelli d'Italia)

Roberto Bagnasco (Forza Italia)

Maria Teresa Baldini (Italia Viva)

Massimo Enrico Baroni (Gruppo Misto)

Maria Teresa Bellucci (Fratelli d'Italia)

Dario Bond (Forza Italia)

Michele Brambilla (Forza Italia)

Elena Carnevali (Partito Democratico)

Vito De Filippo (Partito Democratico)

Guido De Martini (Lega)

Wanda Ferro (Fratelli d'Italia)

Sara Foscolo (Lega)

Maria Lapia (Gruppo Misto)

Arianna Lazzarini (Lega)

Stefano Lepri (Partito Democratico)

Lisa Noja (Italia Viva)

Roberto Novelli (Forza Italia)

Massimiliano Panizzut (Lega)

Giuseppe Paolin (Lega)

Giuditta Pini (Partito Democratico)

Luca Rizzo Nervo (Partito Democratico)

Francesco Sapia (Gruppo Misto)

Angela Schirò (Partito Democratico)

Paolo Siani (Partito Democratico)

Nicola Stumpo (Liberi e Uguali)

Mauro Sutto (Lega)

Paolo Tiramani (Lega)

Giorgio Trizzino (Gruppo Misto)

Giuseppina Versace (Forza Italia)

Federica Zanella (Lega)


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

a parte la Brambilla, sono tutte persone sconosciute al grande pubblico
devono avere coraggio e non farsi tirare per la giacchetta

è giusto fare i nomi e sapere chi ha la responsabilità


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

riepilogo per gruppo politico

M5S: 11

Lega: 9

PD: 7

Misto: 5

Forza Italia: 5

Fratelli d'Italia: 3

Italia Viva: 2

Coraggio Italia: 1

Liberi e Uguali: 1


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Febbraio 2022)

ma anche levassero (dubito) il grincazz oramai hanno creato un precedente, quindi prossima emergenza (energetica?) si ricomincia da capo.
purtroppo sono riusciti a resettare la mente di tutti (quasi), per cui è normale che i diritti vengono concessi e tolti all'abbisogna.


----------



## Raryof (21 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ma anche levassero (dubito) il grincazz oramai hanno creato un precedente, quindi prossima emergenza (energetica?) si ricomincia da capo.
> purtroppo sono riusciti a resettare la mente di tutti (quasi), per cui è normale che i diritti vengono concessi e tolti all'abbisogna.


Dipende, perché quando è stato messo si veniva dalla famosa prima emergenza quindi è stato qualcosa di nuovo che non si conosceva, era stato messo in via provvisoria e non si pensava che avrebbe creato una discriminazione tale o un controllo così capillare, diciamo che è stato usato come supporto per perpetrare altro, obbligo vaccinale e digitalizzazione di tutte quelle attività che poi ci hanno solo perso, se non si arriva da nessuna emergenza particolare su che basi dovrebbe continuare? scientifiche? sanitarie? finanziarie? verrà alleggerito? e come? green pass base per tutto ma obbligo per lavoratori over 50? su quali basi? in base a quale emergenza per gli over 50? in base a cosa gli studenti vengono messi allo stesso livello di un 50 enne? anche a livello di libertà personali? quelli sono stati discriminati perché al contrario dei 50 enni avrebbero avuto più problemi a pagare le vili multine da 100€?
In teoria basterebbe davvero poco per far saltare il banco visto che oltre questo non si può andare o mantenere, perché non si arriva più dall'emergenza iniziale e "pacifica" in cui molti si facevano andare bene tutto perché inconsapevoli, sono passati anni, è illogico continuare su questa strada per arrivare ad avere infezioni ZERO o per vaccinare tutto il mondo, quindi siccome dovremo vaccinare tutto il mondo povero con dosi scadute giusto per smaltirle noi come garanzia dovremo mostrare il green pass per andare in posta.. mi sembra davvero una cosa incredile che giustamente non può durare.
Presto anche i media dovranno cambiare la narrativa perché non saranno più credibili, a me fanno ridere quando contano i vaccinati, ma dove volete andare? eh? cos'è Telethon? cos'è un'opera di bene? cos'è il raggiungimento della normalità a suon di prime dosi quando il periodo invernale sta ormai finendo? FANNO RIDERE.


----------



## Kayl (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> riepilogo per gruppo politico
> 
> M5S: 11
> 
> ...


Quindi se lega m5S e fratelli d’Italia che sono contro green **** votano tutti è automatica la maggioranza. Altro che salernitana-Milan, se non vincono questa è da suicidio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Vediamo, io non penso che abbiano la forza (come governo tecnico) per tenere duro ancora per molto, mentre tutto il mondo riapre, è importante che qualcuno si stacchi per non perdere ancora la faccia, poi vabbè, se state ad ascoltare i media da noi siamo ancora al "*green pass piace, gli italiani vogliono che rimanga come garanzia, adagio adagio diventerà normalità..*".
> Il punto è questo, mentre altrove ne saranno usciti, da noi dovranno combattere per mantenere qualcosa di inutile e discriminante, serve unità, vero che sono stati commissariati ma poi a chi risponderanno? come risponderanno? con che faccia spiegheranno certe restrizioni quando ci saranno 40 gradi in casa, quando non si potrà più nemmeno parlare di super contagi, questo è importante, perché poi, poco prima dei mesi invernali, nessuno avrà le palle per rimettere gli italiani con la testa nel cesso, perché per allora questo governo sarà ormai agli sgoccioli. Hai tartassato le piccole attività, i cittadini, o diventi una dittatura vera o devi mollare l'osso prima o poi, perché poi potrebbe finire davvero male tra elezioni e situazione ingestibile a livello economico.
> Per me ogni giorno che passa perdono di credibilità, mantenere questa verità falsata è tosta, ripeto, possono esserci poteri sovranazionali che finanziano dietro e riempiono di minchiate la gente resa depensante ma quando il popolo perde fiducia e pazienza (sentendosi preso per il culo) poi è dura andare a riferire, andare a tirare fuori tabelle o super emergenze che non ci sono più da un secolo.


É proprio questo il problema, il green cats ad una fetta di paese, piace sul serio


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Quindi se lega m5S e fratelli d’Italia che sono contro green **** votano tutti è automatica la maggioranza. Altro che salernitana-Milan, se non vincono questa è da suicidio.


Ammesso che ci sia la volontà di farlo, un modo per accordarsi e continuare a mangiare tutti lo trovano si


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

*secondo Borghi Forza Italia verso l'astensione*

che scandalo, peggio di Ponzio Pilato

in nessun paese occidentale il centro-destra ha questa posizione


ora passa solo con M5S compatto, prima ne bastavano solo alcuni


----------



## numero 3 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a parte la Brambilla, sono tutte persone sconosciute al grande pubblico
> devono avere coraggio e non farsi tirare per la giacchetta
> 
> è giusto fare i nomi e sapere chi ha la responsabilità




Se non ricordo male Federica Zanella era una inviata di telelombardia in QSVS...
Dovrebbe essere lei


----------



## andre85 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Surreale quest'oggi, da stamane fino ai telegiornali a pranzo che dichiarano tranquillamente il falso sull'emendamento per eliminare il green pass
> 
> *L'emendamento voluto dall'onorevole Borghi della Lega è appoggiato anche da Alternativa c'è e Fratelli d'Italia
> 
> ...


Premetto che fino ad ottobre sono stato sempre a favore delle norme anti conteggio, ritenevo i dati che leggevo congrui con le decisione prese. Ora i dati parlano dì un ondata con picchi mai visti dì contaggi, con bene o male tutti fuori o comunque liberi dì propagare il virus. Be gli ospedali hanno retto. Non posso sapere cosa accadrà il prossimo inverno. Ma è evidente che le restrizioni non hanno più senso. Togliessero tutto e la finissero perché tale ostracismo al momento non è spiegabile.


----------



## Kayl (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *secondo Borghi Forza Italia verso l'astensione*
> 
> che scandalo, peggio di Ponzio Pilato
> 
> ...


Veramente i partiti i cui rappresentanti erano per l’abolizione sono m5s lega e fratelli d’Italia, il che sarebbe 23 voti. Se tutti gli altri fossero stati contro sarebbero stati 21, con 5 astenuti di forza Italia sarebbe 23 contro 16. Ci vuole una mega porcata per non abolirlo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *secondo Borghi Forza Italia verso l'astensione*
> 
> che scandalo, peggio di Ponzio Pilato
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHA che vi dicevo? Troveranno un accordo per proseguire così all'infinito


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Veramente i partiti i cui rappresentanti erano per l’abolizione sono m5s lega e fratelli d’Italia, il che sarebbe 23 voti. Se tutti gli altri fossero stati contro sarebbero stati 21, con 5 astenuti di forza Italia sarebbe 23 contro 16. Ci vuole una mega porcata per non abolirlo.


anche al gruppo misto ci sono contro green pass, ma bisogna capire le persone in commissione che posizione hanno
chi caspita li conosce
in commissione ho trovato alcuni che non hanno neanche un profilo social...


----------



## Devil man (21 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> AHAHAHAHAHA che vi dicevo? Troveranno un accordo per proseguire così all'infinito


hanno tempo fino a settembre, io me ne voglio andare ogni giorno che passa sono sempre più convinto...


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ma anche levassero (dubito) il grincazz oramai hanno creato un precedente, quindi prossima emergenza (energetica?) si ricomincia da capo.
> purtroppo sono riusciti a resettare la mente di tutti (quasi), per cui è normale che i diritti vengono concessi e tolti all'abbisogna.


Infatti sarebbe importante non fermarsi.
Va dichiarato tutto illegale e condannati tutti quelli che hanno abusato del potere.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> hanno tempo fino a settembre, io me ne voglio andare ogni giorno che passa sono sempre più convinto...


Se ne hai la possibilità fallo al più presto


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a parte la Brambilla, sono tutte persone sconosciute al grande pubblico
> devono avere coraggio e non farsi tirare per la giacchetta
> 
> è giusto fare i nomi e sapere chi ha la responsabilità


quelli della lega, fdi e alternativa dovrebbero votarlo.. servono assolutamente i voti dei 5s.

Ps De Martini della lega credo non ci sia in quanto senza green pass.. era a casa anche alle votazioni del pdr


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Febbraio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male Federica Zanella era una inviata di telelombardia in QSVS...
> Dovrebbe essere lei


si.. ne autunno 2020 è passata alla lega con la ravetto


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ps De Martini della lega credo non ci sia in quanto senza green pass.. era a casa anche alle votazioni del pdr


sul suo profilo aggiorna in tempo reale

appena riprei i lavori, scrivono alle 16.15

ho visto che giorni fa ha scritto di essere tornato alla Camera avendo ora il super green pass
avrà avuto il covid di recente


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

* AGGIORNAMENTO DALLA COMMISSIONE XII: 

la seduta è rimandata dalle ore 16.15 alle 17.30.  

QUINDI SI RIBADISCE che, per ora, l’emendamento della Lega che prevede la cessazione di GP e SGP con la fine dello stato d’emergenza del 31-3-22, NON È STATO ANCORA VOTATO.*


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

maledetta slitta, ci perseguita

prendetevi le vostre responsabilità e fatela finita
ci sono 40 giorni per vaccinare a tappeto pure di notte con il generalissimo Figliuolo
non parliamo di toglierle da domani mattina eh, di che diamine vi spaventate ???


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> * AGGIORNAMENTO DALLA COMMISSIONE XII:
> 
> la seduta è rimandata dalle ore 16.15 alle 17.30.
> 
> QUINDI SI RIBADISCE che, per ora, l’emendamento della Lega che prevede la cessazione di GP e SGP con la fine dello stato d’emergenza del 31-3-22, NON È STATO ANCORA VOTATO.*


Slitterà ancora, fino al 31 marzo, poi se ne riparlerà a primavera 2023.


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> maledetta slitta, ci perseguita
> 
> prendetevi le vostre responsabilità e fatela finita
> ci sono 40 giorni per vaccinare a tappeto pure di notte con il generalissimo Figliuolo
> non parliamo di toglierle da domani mattina eh, di che diamine vi spaventate ???


Penso che molti smetterebbero di vaccinarsi, tranne chi veramente lo fa per convinzione.
Ma che senso ha vaccinarsi in primavera?

Sono agitato, più di una partita di Champions del Milan.
Ho paura di illudermi per niente.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Penso che molti smetterebbero di vaccinarsi, tranne chi veramente lo fa per convinzione.
> Ma che senso ha vaccinarsi in primavera?
> 
> Sono agitato, più di una partita di Champions del Milan.
> Ho paura di illudermi per niente.


Smetti pure di illuderti, ti fai solo del male, non verrà tolto, come già detto più volte il grincats é il fine, non il mezzo


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> * AGGIORNAMENTO DALLA COMMISSIONE XII:
> 
> la seduta è rimandata dalle ore 16.15 alle 17.30.
> 
> QUINDI SI RIBADISCE che, per ora, l’emendamento della Lega che prevede la cessazione di GP e SGP con la fine dello stato d’emergenza del 31-3-22, NON È STATO ANCORA VOTATO.*


Credo che una decisione del genere potrebbe portare alla caduta del Governo.
Ma spero che questo non li fermi, sono decisivi i 5 stelle.


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Credo che una decisione del genere potrebbe portare alla caduta del Governo.
> Ma spero che questo non li fermi, sono decisivi i 5 stelle.


non penso, anzi questo tipo di discorso favorisce chi vuole mantenere la perenne trincea covid
il governo è andato sotto 4 volte settimana scorsa in commissione sul Milleproroghe, non è caduto
semplicemente in parlamento si fanno modifiche a decisioni del governo che non sono sempre le migliori possibili, nonostante si siano autodefiniti "Il governo dei migliori" 
nessun assist ai "rigoristi"


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Smetti pure di illuderti, ti fai solo del male, non verrà tolto, come già detto più volte il grincats é il fine, non il mezzo


Sicuramente.
Ma tu pensi che ci guadagnano tutti?
Molti politici, quando scadrà il mandato, potrebbero essere semplici cittadini e ritrovarsi in questo regime, davvero tutti i parlamentari sono convinti che questo sia conveniente anche per loro?
Per assecondare qualche pazzoide rovini il tuo paese?


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non penso, anzi questo tipo di discorso favorisce chi vuole mantenere la perenne trincea covid
> il governo è andato sotto 4 volte settimana scorsa in commissione sul Milleproroghe, non è caduto
> semplicemente in parlamento si fanno modifiche a decisioni del governo che non sono sempre le migliori possibili, nonostante si siano autodefiniti "Il governo dei migliori"
> nessun assist ai "rigoristi"


Ma questo è un argomento fondamentale per parti della maggioranza.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente.
> Ma tu pensi che ci guadagnano tutti?
> Molti politici, quando scadrà il mandato, potrebbero essere semplici cittadini e ritrovarsi in questo regime, davvero tutti i parlamentari sono convinti che questo sia conveniente anche per loro?
> Per assecondare qualche pazzoide rovini il tuo paese?


Sono minimo 10, ma minimo eh, che stanno rovinando il paese, eppure son sempre lì a sguazzare, non dubito che saranno ancora lì tra 10 anni a fare esattamente i loro porci comodi come oggi. Sono convinto che non torneremo più alla normalità, purtroppo


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ormai è veramente una vergogna senza fine, mentre mangiavo mi stavo quasi strozzando sentendo il tg1
> e tutte le persone che non possono accedere velocemente alle informazioni su internet ?
> hanno ingannato milioni di persone


Ma ti stupisci? Da 2 anni (parlo di pandemia perchè dicono bugie da sempre) inventano ********* e fake news e molta gente ci casca.
I nodi piano piano stanno venendo al pettine.


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sono minimo 10, ma minimo eh, che stanno rovinando il paese, eppure son sempre lì a sguazzare, non dubito che saranno ancora lì tra 10 anni a fare esattamente i loro porci comodi come oggi. Sono convinto che non torneremo più alla normalità, purtroppo


Cosa intendi 10?
10 ministri, 10 parlamentari, 10 capi partito, 10 persone non politici che lavorano nell'ombra?


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma se finisce lo stato di emergenza che senso ha chiedere ancora il green pass?
> Qui dove sono io il 28 termina lo stato di emergenza e contestualmente non verrà più chiesta la prova di vaccinazione per entrare in certi luoghi o eventi, allo stesso tempo eliminano anche le mascherine.
> 
> Mi sembra onestamente assurdo continuare con dei provvedimenti emergenziali se lo stato di emergenza non c'è più.


Ma siamo in italia davvero ti stupisci? Basta leggere certi commenti pure qui. Roba da far accapponare la pelle. Hai fatto benissimo ad andare via, sono contento per te Darren!


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non ho nessuna fiducia, come nei piccoli paesini in cui non riescono a liberarsi dalla mafia nonostante anni di lotte, nin lo toglieranno, e se la maggioranza ci fosse troveranno il modo di fargli cambiare idea. Qui lo dico, qualche restrizione cadrà, ma il green cats non cadrà MAI


3/4 di loro avranno il green pass falso, ne sono stra sicuro. Ha fatto bene un mio amico bulgaro che sta qui. È tornato in Bulgaria e si è fatto fare il grincazz falso senza nessuna puntura. Li la maggioranza fa così 
Lo faremo anche noi se continuano…


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> É proprio questo il problema, il green cats ad una fetta di paese, piace sul serio


Ad una fetta?  
Ad una grossa fetta vorrai dire…
Ma poi raga sti babbei di politici hanno bisogno di questi mezzucci per non far cadere il governo. Quindi vedrete che la tireranno per lunghe, lunghissime


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Cosa intendi 10?
> 10 ministri, 10 parlamentari, 10 capi partito, 10 persone non politici che lavorano nell'ombra?


Hai ragione scusa  10 anni intendevo


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

leggo sui social che i grillini sono stati minacciati da esponenti maggioranza nella pausa
che degrado di paese


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> leggo sui social che i grillini sono stati minacciati da esponenti maggioranza nella pausa
> che degrado di paese


CVD la mafia non si batte senza spargimento di sangue


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

e questo qui che ha detto prima che ripartisse la seduta dell'emendamento passato ?



>



due anni fa semmai facevi il cocktail pro cinesi andando a Milano, caprone
mai visto un segretario che sparisce durante la guerra, per come la intendete, chiamando un trombato esiliato dall'estero


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

due ipotesi: 

o Zingaretti è completamente fottuto di cervello, scenario non da escludere non fosse altro che lo scrivi sui social alle 16.53 quando la riunione riparte alle 17.30, oppure davvero ufficiosamente erano sotto e hanno sospeso solo per convincere i grillini in qualsiasi modo


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> due ipotesi:
> 
> o Zingaretti è completamente fottuto di cervello, scenario non da escludere non fosse altro che lo scrivi sui social alle 16.53 quando la riunione riparte alle 17.30, oppure davvero ufficiosamente erano sotto e hanno sospeso solo per convincere i grillini in qualsiasi modo


Possibilissimo
Poi vabbe, tutto ciò é solo la solita scaramuccia con la Lega, tanto son tutti già d'accordo su tutto, casualmente da gennaio in poi non si sente più prendere provvedimenti "eh ma così fan tutti".


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

*Borghi:

"In votazione in commissione emendamento sullo stop al green pass.

Parere contrario del Governo.

La Lega ha appena annunciato che non ritirerà l'emendamento e che voterà a favore. 

Ora dichiarazioni di voto degli altri partiti."*


----------



## Devil man (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borghi:
> 
> "In votazione in commissione emendamento sullo stop al green pass.
> 
> ...



Come la vedi ??


----------



## Raryof (21 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Come la vedi ??


Che la Lega o arriva alla sospensione del gp con 40 di anticipo come sta cercando di fare o si toglie dal governo, in quel caso il GP salterebbe comunque, o fanno così o andranno comunque incontro al degrado perché non possono rimanere in questo governo fino alla fine, rimanendo dentro questa narrativa autoritaria che sta facendo del male al paese.
Devono salvare la faccia dopo la vigliaccata fatta agli over 50. "Non scherziamo cit."


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Febbraio 2022)

Sarà bocciato,non perdete tempo a fare mille ragionamenti.


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

*Borghi:

"Situazione molto agitata in commissione XII.*
*Pare che mezzo Parlamento stia convergendo verso la sala del mappamondo
. Mi dicono che alcuni deputati M5S stiano provando a far ragionare i loro colleghi. 
A questo punto l'unica cosa sensata dovrebbe essere votarlo in aula.*


e in tutto questo caos non c'è una fottuta diretta ?
quelli del partito delle dirette streaming pure per cambiarsi il tampax nel 2013 ora fanno tutto al buio !

ci sono persone decenti lì in mezzo ma le vogliono soffocare, maledetti


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borghi:
> 
> "Situazione molto agitata in commissione XII.*
> *Pare che mezzo Parlamento stia convergendo verso la sala del mappamondo
> ...


Il M5S è un covo di no vax. Ora che la questione sta toccando a loro direttamente, si ribellano. Bene così comunque, spero che questo governo cada, sarebbe il fallimento dell'UE.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borghi:
> 
> "In votazione in commissione emendamento sullo stop al green pass.*
> 
> ...


Ma sul serio qualcuno continua ad aver fiducia in questo circo? Ma quante volte lo dovete prendere nel didietro prima di porvi qualche domanda?


----------



## Dexter (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borghi:
> 
> "Situazione molto agitata in commissione XII.*
> *Pare che mezzo Parlamento stia convergendo verso la sala del mappamondo
> ...


Il canale ufficiale streaming dice "seduta sospesa fino alle 19". Stanno cercando la quadra per arrivare al NO


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il canale ufficiale streaming dice "seduta sospesa fino alle 19". Stanno cercando la quadra per arrivare al NO


Devono decidere quanto spartirsi prima, comunque si arriverà al no per 1 o 2 voti


----------



## Swaitak (21 Febbraio 2022)

se tolgono il GP come smaltiscono il Novavax ,vaccino favorito dai novax?


----------



## Raryof (21 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il canale ufficiale streaming dice "seduta sospesa fino alle 19". Stanno cercando la quadra per arrivare al NO


Per quanto riguarda le tempistiche se si arriva al no ora (con tanto di fastidio di qualcuno!?!?!?!? ma come?!?) poi non c'è più il tempo per proporre la sospensione una volta finito lo stato di emergenza, ci sarebbe un attecchimento pericoloso non supportato da alcuna base o ragione tecnicoscientificosanitaria.
40 giorni di tempo erano giusti per sistemare l'estate e smettere di rompere le palle agli italiani, o quanto meno cominciare il processo di allentamento e di eliminazione dello strumento "provvisorio" ed "emergenziale", logico che facendo questo si sarebbe eliminato pure l'obbligo vaccinale sul lavoro e per i 50 enni, ma tengono botta, è incredibile, ci sono poteri sovranazionali così forti? legati a cosa? Chiesa? EU? filantropi vari? devono dare garanzie alle case farmaceutiche?!?


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se tolgono il GP come smaltiscono il Novavax ,vaccino favorito dai novax?


Quello sarebbe un non problema, c'è gente disposta a farsi fare anche 100 dosi l'anno, le diamo tutte a lui.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se tolgono il GP come smaltiscono il Novavax ,vaccino favorito dai novax?


Altro vaccino destinato a sparire per favorire il monopolio Pfizer-Moderna.


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

*Forza Italia:

"Giusto voler togliere le restrizioni, ma non questo il modo.
Forza Italia si astiene"*


andreste messi alla sbarra, non sotto allo sbarramento dove andrete
il partito liberale europeista, ma per favore
siete i reietti del PPE e ora andate a latrare contro Orban, ridicoli


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Forza Italia:
> 
> "Giusto voler togliere le restrizioni, ma non questo il modo.
> Forza Italia si astiene"*


Giuro, li ammazzerei tutti, e non avrò più alcuna pietà di chi li sostiene


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

*Alternativa c'è e Fratelli d'Italia dichiarano voto favorevole *


----------



## Raryof (21 Febbraio 2022)

Ma possiamo chiamarlo governo spaccato o è troppo presto?! è già qualcosa..


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma possiamo chiamarlo governo spaccato o è troppo presto?! è già qualcosa..


Ma spaccato cosa? Si stanno spartendo la torta, vincerà il no, con grande sollievo da parte di tutti i partiti


----------



## El picinin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Anche lega e 5 stelle chi pensano di prendere per il sedere,stanno facendo sta manfrina solo perché sanno che hanno perso una marea di consensi


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Anche lega e 5 stelle chi pensano di prendere per il sedere,stanno facendo sta manfrina solo perché sanno che hanno perso una marea di consensi


purtroppo M5S ha la dirigenza opposta, quindi non sarebbe affatto la linea ufficiale


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Anche lega e 5 stelle chi pensano di prendere per il sedere,stanno facendo sta manfrina solo perché sanno che hanno perso una marea di consensi


Una volta vinto il no spero che gli elettori leghisti si martellino i maroni come ho fatto io già un anno fa. I 5 stalle invece... Beh non meritano manco un commento, non nego che possano davvero aver ricevuto minacce dalla mafia per votare il no, ma sono anche certo che quando il no vincerà si riparlerà no dietro a questa scusa


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

*PD risponde come Forza Italia e vota contro:

"Giusto eliminare delle restrizioni dopo il 31 marzo, ma contrari a togliere il green pass con un emendamento"*


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *PD risponde come Forza Italia e vota contro:
> 
> "Giusto eliminare delle restrizioni dopo il 31 marzo, ma contrari a togliere il green pass con un emendamento"*


"non é una decisione politica"


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

sta a vedere che alla fine l'unico scemo su 44 in commissione a dire pubblicamente di voler tenere le restrizioni sarà l'esponente di Liberi e Uguali Nicola Stumpo
per questo mi disgusti, almeno non è ipocrita come questi


----------



## Raryof (21 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma spaccato cosa? Si stanno spartendo la torta, vincerà il no, con grande sollievo da parte di tutti i partiti


Vediamo, io non capisco le tempistiche, perché signori se non si allentano le misure e si comincia 40 giorni - 1 mese prima quando si farà? non so se mi spiego, cioè questi vivono davvero sulla luna.
Voglio vedere come ne usciranno se ne usciranno e dovranno spiegare il perché, il perché si debba mantenere una misura emergenziale e discriminante per entrare nei mesi più caldi dove non ci sarà più nessun tipo di dramma se non quello che hanno creato loro della divisione sociale, dal momento che ne esci poi ti abitui alla vita che c'era anche prima, se hai sintomi stai a casa, fine, ma se loro devono dare garanzie alle case farmac. allora pazienza, ma dovranno spiegare perché, dovranno affidarsi alla propaganda distopica che dovrà addolcire e dovrà fare un lavoro pazzesco, di sicuro c'è poco senso in questo, l'Italia va liberata da questo schifo perché i tempi sono maturi e le vaccate devono finire.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Forza Italia:
> 
> "Giusto voler togliere le restrizioni, ma non questo il modo.
> Forza Italia si astiene"*
> ...


Forza Italia il partito del centro destra più ridicolo... Mi auguro che si chiuda almeno questo circo su sto pass nazivacs, la gente si è rotta le palle. Basta per Dio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma possiamo chiamarlo governo spaccato o è troppo presto?! è già qualcosa..


Guarda qualsiasi cosa vada contro questo governo va bene. Altrimenti ci tocca sperare in un asteroide, gli alieni o un'apocalisse zombie.


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

*Borghi:

"14 favorevoli*

*5 astenuti *

*18 contrari.*


*Con FI sarebbe passato"*


bastar.di
la pagherete prima o poi


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Da quanto leggo, ennesima sceneggiata ridicola dei leghisti per far vedere che sono più "duri e puri". Sbaglio?


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *14 favorevoli*
> 
> *5 astenuti
> 
> ...


Maledetti! Comunque, ennesimo segno di spaccatura, il che non è un male.


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *14 favorevoli*
> 
> *5 astenuti *
> 
> ...


Cioè hanno votato con ore di ritardo dopo aver minacciato i 5 stelle.
Che schifo!


----------



## Dexter (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borghi:
> 
> "14 favorevoli*
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

sul sito però dice che sono 44 in commissione, non ho capito gli altri 7 dove siano


----------



## Raryof (21 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Cioè hanno votato con ore di ritardo dopo aver minacciato i 5 stelle.
> Che schifo!


Coretalia del Nord.


----------



## Devil man (21 Febbraio 2022)

Domanda dato che abbiamo fallito anche sta volta... Quale sarà la prossima ipotetica occasione per togliere questo rifiuto di pass ??


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Domanda dato che abbiamo fallito anche sta volta... Quale sarà la prossima ipotetica occasione per togliere questo rifiuto di pass ??


Borghi aveva scritto prima che se un emendamento salta in commissione si può riproporre nell'aula per tutti i parlamentari, il problema è che qui possono vedere la fiducia ed evitare il proiettile


----------



## El picinin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sul sito però dice che sono 44 in commissione, non ho capito gli altri 7 dove siano


Li hanno portati all HUB a vaccinarsi


----------



## Raryof (21 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Domanda dato che abbiamo fallito anche sta volta... Quale sarà la prossima ipotetica occasione per togliere questo rifiuto di pass ??


E' quello che mi sono chiesto anche io, le tempistiche purtroppo sono queste, non si toglie nulla in un giorno, ci si siede, si ragiona e si progetta la sospensione e la fine dell'emergenza, se non lo fanno ora poi dopo la fine di questo stato fake di emergenza non ci sarà più occasione perché possono usare la data della fine dell'obbligo vaccinale come nuova data per poter decidere il da farsi e lì sarà già troppo tardi perché un green pass che arriva a giugno dura tutta l'estate.
Paese di melma questo, non c'è che dire, chissà che garanzie devono dare dietro, robe che non possiamo nemmeno immaginare, un po' come per i clandestini, li prendiamo li manteniamo e ce li cucchiamo tutti noi, pazzesco.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Domanda dato che abbiamo fallito anche sta volta... Quale sarà la prossima ipotetica occasione per togliere questo rifiuto di pass ??



Perchè,pensi ci sia una nuova occasione ?  
Grazie a FI (pezzenti) ormai il greencazz sarà argomento di dibattito per la campagna elettorale.

Secondo chi vince,verrà abolito (o lasciato invariato) nel 2023.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Vediamo, io *non capisco le tempistiche, perché signori se non si allentano le misure e si comincia 40 giorni - 1 mese prima quando si farà?* non so se mi spiego, cioè questi vivono davvero sulla luna.
> Voglio vedere come ne usciranno se ne usciranno e dovranno spiegare il perché, il perché si debba mantenere una misura emergenziale e discriminante per entrare nei mesi più caldi dove non ci sarà più nessun tipo di dramma se non quello che hanno creato loro della divisione sociale, dal momento che ne esci poi ti abitui alla vita che c'era anche prima, se hai sintomi stai a casa, fine, ma se loro devono dare garanzie alle case farmac. allora pazienza, ma dovranno spiegare perché, dovranno affidarsi alla propaganda distopica che dovrà addolcire e dovrà fare un lavoro pazzesco, di sicuro c'è poco senso in questo, l'Italia va liberata da questo schifo perché i tempi sono maturi e le vaccate devono finire.


La tua é una domanda legittima, da persona onesta quale sei. Ma per loro valgono altri ragionamenti, non hanno nessun vantaggio a togliere le restrizioni e il grincats. Ovviamente non parlo di decisione sanitaria perché tu sai meglio di me che di scientifico è sanitario non c'è nulla in queste decisioni


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Domanda dato che abbiamo fallito anche sta volta... Quale sarà la prossima ipotetica occasione per togliere questo rifiuto di pass ??


Ovviamente mai


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borghi:
> 
> "14 favorevoli*
> 
> ...


Avevate dubbi? Ora bisogna iniziare a bastonare pure chi li sostiene, nessuna pietà per nessuno, crepino tutti


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

*Borghi:

"Bocciato per pochi voti il nostro emendamento per abolire il green pass insieme allo stato di emergenza.
Grazie a tutti quelli che ci hanno provato, anche degli altri partiti. 
Vista la rilevanza del tema credo che l'emendamento debba essere ripresentato e discusso in aula.

Ho fatto il possibile. Grazie a tutti i colleghi della XII. 
Vediamo se si potrà ripresentare e votare l'emendamento in aula come sarebbe doveroso fare.*
*Per ora chiudo qui e penso alla mia operazione di mercoledì"*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Borghi:
> 
> "Bocciato per pochi voti il nostro emendamento per abolire il green pass insieme allo stato di emergenza.*
> *Grazie a tutti quelli che ci hanno provato, anche degli altri partiti.
> ...


La Lega è complice. Forza Italia li prende in giro votando sempre con la sinistra e loro nulla, digeriscono visto che hanno la garanzia di avere l'appoggio di Rete 4.


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

i nomi già scritti, mostriamo le facce di queste persone come si conviene con i mascalzoni.
fino a oggi pomeriggio anonimi, ora contrari e astenuti complici dell'unico paese occidentale con green pass da aprile



>


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> i nomi già scritti, mostriamo le facce di queste persone come si conviene con i mascalzoni.
> fino a oggi pomeriggio anonimi, ora contrari e astenuti complici dell'unico paese occidentale con green pass da aprile in poi


Un bello screenshot non fa assolutamente male, niente niente un giorno né incrocio uno....


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Lega è complice. Forza Italia li prende in giro votando sempre con la sinistra e loro nulla, digeriscono visto che hanno la garanzia di avere l'appoggio di Rete 4.


vabbè di due programmi (del debbio e giordano), gli altri (palombelli, brindisi, gentili) proprio no
pure rete 4 è pro governo in maggioranza


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

*Berlusconi (ammesso che l'abbia detto lui e non Ronzulli...):

"Come deciso in molti Paesi europei, è arrivato anche in Italia il momento di rendere meno stringenti le norme per contrastare la diffusione del Covid, di restituire un po' di libertà e serenità agli italiani, che hanno affrontato questa sfida difficilissima con serietà e grande spirito di sacrificio"*


e si astengono ???
ormai neanche il telone di scherzi a parte farebbe più ridere


tra lui, Letta nipote e Fico oggi veramente da prenderli a sberle
parlano di restrizioni da allentare e poi in programma si leggono solo scemenze secondarie, il resto se lo tengono caro


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi (ammesso che l'abbia detto lui e non Ronzulli...):
> 
> "Come deciso in molti Paesi europei, è arrivato anche in Italia il momento di rendere meno stringenti le norme per contrastare la diffusione del Covid, di restituire un po' di libertà e serenità agli italiani, che hanno affrontato questa sfida difficilissima con serietà e grande spirito di sacrificio"*
> 
> ...


Erano da prendere a sberle da minimo 2 anni, inutile rammaricarsi, dovevamo appenderlo per il collo prima


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma spaccato cosa? Si stanno spartendo la torta, vincerà il no, con grande sollievo da parte di tutti i partiti


Stanno recitando le loro parti.
Vincerà il no voluto da tutti e i partiti che hanno presentato la mozione diranno: “eh pazienza, ci abbiamo provato”.
Il gioco delle parti


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Erano da prendere a sberle da minimo 2 anni, inutile rammaricarsi, dovevamo appenderlo per il collo prima


Come mai non ci sono commenti dei soliti noti?


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi (ammesso che l'abbia detto lui e non Ronzulli...):
> 
> "Come deciso in molti Paesi europei, è arrivato anche in Italia il momento di rendere meno stringenti le norme per contrastare la diffusione del Covid, di restituire un po' di libertà e serenità agli italiani, che hanno affrontato questa sfida difficilissima con serietà e grande spirito di sacrificio"*
> 
> ...


Ehhh, ma bisogna toglierlo con calma il green pass...

Tra un mese per bar all'aperto
Tra 2 mesi ristoranti all'aperto
Tra 3 mesi per la posta
Tra 4 mesi per la banca
Tra 5 mesi per i negozi

Tra 6 mesi lo rimettono per qualcosa in vista dell'autunno.

Intanto l'Italia sarà morta e sepolta.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2022)

Come preventivato classica sceneggiata per prendere voti in prospettiva


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> vabbè di due programmi (del debbio e giordano), gli altri (palombelli, brindisi, gentili) proprio no
> pure rete 4 è pro governo in maggioranza


Dagospia ha detto che è questo il motivo per cui Salvini non si stacca da Berlusconi. Quantomeno, non avrà i suoi programmi contro. Vedi che è successo alla Meloni...


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Come preventivato classica sceneggiata per prendere voti in prospettiva



Io non voto chi non porta risultati, non mi basta il tentativo (vero o finto), conta l'obiettivo finale.
In realtà la Lega non l'avrei votata comunque a dire il vero.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Amici italioti, è inutile che abbaiate.

Dopo cose del genere (ma ormai sono 30 anni che va avanti questa storia), ci sarebbe qualcuno ad aspettarli fuori.

Finchè inveite qui sul forum, con tutto il rispetto per MW, non serve a una sega. Altrimenti avrebbero smesso di fare i delinquenti, eh.


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amici italioti, è inutile che abbaiate.
> 
> Dopo cose del genere (ma ormai sono 30 anni che va avanti questa storia), ci sarebbe qualcuno ad aspettarli fuori.
> 
> Finchè inveite qui sul forum, con tutto il rispetto per MW, non serve a una sega. Altrimenti avrebbero smesso di fare i delinquenti, eh.



Hai assolutamente ragione, ma in concreto che cosa faresti?


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Lungi da me tifare PD, ma bisogna sperare in una bella ennesima umiliazione per il centrodestra alle amministrative. Poi voglio vedere quali altre sceneggiate faranno.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come mai non ci sono commenti dei soliti noti?


Perché i nazi si stanno segando in una vasca piena di champagne.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Hai assolutamente ragione, ma in concreto che cosa faresti?



Assolutamente poco.

Sbraito anch'io e basta, lo sai come funziona. E' il massimo che posso fare senza finire nei guai, a causa di quelli a cui va bene questa situazione, perché ho paura ce ne siano ancora tanti. Ma tanti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Hai assolutamente ragione, ma in concreto che cosa faresti?


Ammazzarli, nel modo più doloroso possibile, é comprovato che democrazia e manifestazioni pacifiche non bastano, al primo morto forse iniziano a cacarsi sotto


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ammazzarli, nel modo più doloroso possibile, é comprovato che democrazia e manifestazioni pacifiche non bastano, al primo morto forse iniziano a cacarsi sotto



Ocio a scrivere certe cose.
Certo che fanno venire sentimenti negativi.

Io, che al momento sono dotato di gp, sto evitando il più possibile i posti dove per entrare te lo chiedono (eccetto il lavoro ovviamente).
Se lo fanno in pochi però non funziona. Se una grossa percentuale di italiani facesse così le proteste aumenterebbero anche da parte di chi sta perdendo clienti.

Spero che ci sia un seguito alla sentenza del tribunale di Pisa che ha dichiarato praticamente tutto illegale incluso lo stesso stato di emergenza, purtroppo però la maggior parte della magistratura ha lasciato passare di tutto in questi anni. Magari tra qualche anno diranno che è illegale anche il gp ma dopo che ce lo saremo sorbito a lungo.

Espatriare dall'oggi al domani non è facile e poi mi dispiacerebbe comunque per chi rimane, vorrei che l'Italia uscisse da questo incubo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente poco.
> 
> Sbraito anch'io e basta, lo sai come funziona. E' il massimo che posso fare senza finire nei guai, a causa di quelli a cui va bene questa situazione, perché ho paura ce ne siano ancora tanti. Ma tanti.



La cosa più triste in realtà è questa, il nemico numero 1 non sono i politici, ma i tuoi vicini di casa


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ocio a scrivere certe cose.
> Certo che fanno venire sentimenti negativi.
> 
> Io, che al momento sono dotato di gp, sto evitando il più possibile i posti dove per entrare te lo chiedono (eccetto il lavoro ovviamente).
> ...


Dopo aver perso azienda, casa, auto, dignità, la mia ragazza l'ho già fatta partire dal fratello, e chissà se è quando la rivedrò. Non ho più nulla da perdere


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dopo aver perso azienda, casa, auto, dignità, la mia ragazza l'ho già fatta partire dal fratello, e chissà se è quando la rivedrò. Non ho più nulla da perdere



Mi dispiace tanto per te.

Io al momento non ho perso nulla concretamente per via delle restrizioni e se facessi (controvoglia) la terza dose quando mi scade, sperando di non avere effetti avversi, non perderei ancora nulla.
Ma vivo malissimo questa situazione, non mi va ad esempio di andare in un ristorante sapendo che qualcuno ne è escluso. Non mi va di decidere la compagnia con cui andare a fare un viaggio in base al loro stato vaccinale. Alla fine mi passa la voglia di fare tutto.
Vedere queste discriminazioni, la gente che soffre nell'indifferenza della maggior parte degli altri, vorrei svegliarmi e scoprire che era solo un brutto sogno. Sembra che nessuno abbia mai aperto un libro di storia.

Fino a qualche mese fa, questo metodo coercitivo e vigliacco, poteva avere anche qualche indiretta utilità sanitaria sulla gravità della malattia, allo stato attuale no. E quel sospetto che c'era prima, che il gp fosse il fine e non il mezzo, purtroppo si sta dimostrando essere proprio così. Vedere tutti gli altri stati, anche quelli che hanno fatto schifezze simili alle nostre, che almeno adesso riaprono mentre a noi non ci lasciano vedere la luce fa male.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa più triste in realtà è questa, il nemico numero 1 non sono i politici, ma i tuoi vicini di casa



Purtroppo è così.

Questi maledetti sinistroidi hanno ben addestrato la popolazione, sono riusciti a convincere le loro vittime che in realtà sono i salvatori della patria, creando mostri e farneticando che senza la UE saremmo scomparsi dalla faccia del pianeta. Un esercito di robot pronti al sacrificio pur di difendere il partito.

Da impazzire.


----------

